# Paph Iantha Stage



## emydura (Feb 25, 2012)

Well here is a sukhakulii hybrid that did turn out correct. 

I have a large Iantha Stage I bought 5 or more years ago that just keeps growing and growing but just won't flower. At the end of last year I gave up on it and bought 2 more within a week. Within a couple of months this one put up a spike. Iantha Stage is a great cross. Big, bold flowers on a small plant. You just have to find a clone that will flower.


Paph Iantha Stage (rothschildianum x sukhakulii)


----------



## John M (Feb 25, 2012)

Wow! I like that! Great dorsal. That's the nicest Iantha Stage I've ever seen. I had a really good, awarded one once; but, I didn't really like it....too round.


----------



## emydura (Feb 25, 2012)

John M said:


> Wow! I like that! Great dorsal. That's the nicest Iantha Stage I've ever seen. I had a really good, awarded one once; but, I didn't really like it....too round.



Thanks John. The only real negative is the petals. They are not held flat. You might be able to see it in the first photo where the petals bend inwards. Have a look at petal from the top flower pointing towards the camera (you can see the back of the petal). But the dorsal is a knockout.


----------



## billc (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice David. Great looking plant and such nice lighting in the photo. Are the edges of the dorsal lined in white? Or is that just the lighting?


Bill


----------



## emydura (Feb 25, 2012)

billc said:


> Very nice David. Great looking plant and such nice lighting in the photo. Are the edges of the dorsal lined in white? Or is that just the lighting?
> 
> 
> Bill



Thanks Bill. No, the dorsal isn't lined with white. That look is a result of backlighting. The dorsal edges are a little more transparent. Gives it a bit of a halo affect.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 25, 2012)

That still looks very nice!


----------



## jjkOC (Feb 25, 2012)

Very nice... love the dorsal!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 25, 2012)

Beautiful flowers -- stunning photos!


----------



## abax (Feb 26, 2012)

Despite minor things I didn't even notice until you mentioned it, I think these blooms are gorgeous.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 26, 2012)

That's a beautiful example of this cross, great dorsal and nice positioning of the petals (even with the small problem you describe ), fine colors and design!!!! And very strong pics again :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 26, 2012)

Beautiful! I love the proportions and colour on this one...


----------



## nathalie (Feb 26, 2012)

Very Beautiful!


----------



## Ruth (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice plant, and nice photos!!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2012)

Nice and great photos. Is this one of the newcomers or did the old one get jealous and bloom?!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 27, 2012)

Very cool blooms!!!! Nicely grown plant!


----------



## emydura (Feb 27, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice and great photos. Is this one of the newcomers or did the old one get jealous and bloom?!



No, this is one of the newcomers. No sign of the old one flowering. A beautiful big plant with many huge growths. But it just never flowers. It sounds like it is from very old British breeding (sukhakulii "Leopard Lady" x rothschildianum "Kew") which would explain its difficulty in flowering. I chilled it shortly last year but that didn't help. Autumn is coming up so I think I will give it an extended period in the cold and see if that helps.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh yeah...that's a beauty! :drool:


----------



## Brabantia (Feb 28, 2012)

very, very nice, I like it!


----------



## AquaGem (Feb 28, 2012)

Really nice one!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 28, 2012)

Great PICs. Overall nice flowers as well. The petals bother me just a bit David. They seem narrower then they should be for the overall flower.


----------



## emydura (Feb 28, 2012)

SlipperKing said:


> Great PICs. Overall nice flowers as well. The petals bother me just a bit David. They seem narrower then they should be for the overall flower.



Rick, if they were held flat they would be a lot wider. But unfortunately the petals curl behind itself. See the the petal of the top flower pointing towards the camera to see what I'm talking about.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 28, 2012)

Stunning! :drool::drool::drool:

Paphman910


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 28, 2012)

Great!!! Who cares about the minor things it's a stunning bloom. If I had a relably blooming plant of this cross it could easily be one of my Favs.


----------



## emydura (Feb 29, 2012)

smartie2000 said:


> Great!!! Who cares about the minor things it's a stunning bloom. If I had a relably blooming plant of this cross it could easily be one of my Favs.



Thanks Fren. Harold Koopowitz says in his book that every serious Paph grower should have a good Iantha Stage clone in their collection and I agree with him. The flowers just look like a monstrous sukhakulii and you can get 2 or 3 flowers a spike. What's not to love.


----------



## Clark (Feb 29, 2012)

Exceptional photography!


----------



## emydura (Nov 30, 2012)

In flower again within the same year. Any Iantha Stage that flowers this easily is a good clone. I still haven't flowered my other specimen size clone.


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, great blooms. Sounds like it's a nice clone you have. Does it have a clonial name or do you know the parent's clonial names?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 30, 2012)

You're right about being a good clone David....Whata Bloomer!


----------



## emydura (Nov 30, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> Wow, great blooms. Sounds like it's a nice clone you have. Does it have a clonial name or do you know the parent's clonial names?



No, it doesn't have a clonal name and I don't know its parents. It is not perfect as discussed early in this thread, but it has nice big bold flowers and unlike many clones from this cross, it actually flowers.


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow... gorgeous blooms in the heat of summer...


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Dec 1, 2012)

Nice! I really like this hybrid when it turns out nice like this!!


----------



## McPaph (Dec 2, 2012)

Really nice flowers. Good job and great photos


----------



## Clark (Dec 2, 2012)

They look great!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Dec 5, 2012)

Definitely a keeper. Free and easy blooming is a trait to be cherished.


----------



## emydura (Feb 13, 2013)

Flowering for the third time within a year and the second time in 3 months. Not a great flowering though. The spike didn't get any length and the flowers are too bunched. The flower quality is poor as well. It actually had a third bud which was developing nicely but then aborted at the last moment. I think it may be all flowered out. Time for a rest I think. Good to know I should get 3 flowers in future though.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 13, 2013)

Impressive blooming cycle David :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 13, 2013)

cut that spike.


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 13, 2013)

Yup, cut it. It does look tired out and of need for a good rest.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice for it's third time this year! A rest would be good.


----------



## emydura (Feb 13, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> cut that spike.





SlipperKing said:


> Yup, cut it. It does look tired out and of need for a good rest.



Did that this morning. Let it rest and grow a bit more before the winter.

This plant is going to make a wonderful specimen plant one day. There are new growths popping out everywhere. An amazing amount considering it is not a large plant.


----------

